# Stephan Kesting's YouTube channel



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Feb 20, 2016)

I really like watching stephan kesting's youtube channel. Lots of great advice on grappling.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 20, 2016)

He does a good job of laying out fundamentals.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a bunch of his apps too. He's almost like a second coach to me. I've learned a handful of escapes, sweeps, and combos from them. Pretty much all I've learned on x-guard has been from him.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2016)

I enjoy his channel as well!


----------



## marques (Feb 22, 2016)

For striking breakdowns, Laurence Kenshin channel.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 22, 2016)

marques said:


> For striking breakdowns, Laurence Kenshin channel.



Also Jack Slack, even better than Kenshin in my opinion.

BJJ Scout (despite the name) has branched out into analysis of striking, footwork, and takedowns as well as BJJ.


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Feb 22, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Also Jack Slack, even better than Kenshin in my opinion.
> 
> BJJ Scout (despite the name) has branched out into analysis of striking, footwork, and takedowns as well as BJJ.



Thanks for the suggestion. I'll take a look at Jack Slates videos.


----------



## lowfreq42 (Feb 27, 2016)

I like Stephan's stuff a lot too! I've also benefited a lot from Richie Yip, one of Kesting's buddies, that has a channel of his own ( Ritchie Yip ). I've gotten several great drills from him.


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 29, 2016)

yes, he has a great channel and also gives tips via email, when you ask him.


----------

